# Looking for Golden Retriever and Corgi mix puppy (to adopt or buy)



## Elizabeth2021 (Apr 12, 2021)

I have my heart set on having a Golden Retriever join my family but we're currently renting (in a dog friendly neighborhood with a large grassed backyard) and my landlord has asked us to not get a large dog. 

So, I'm looking for a mixed Golden Retriever and Corgi puppy. Does anyone have any leads on reputable breeders? Or know of any puppies available for adoption? I found one puppy on petfinder and submitted my application yesterday but I checked this morning and it looks like he is already getting adopted out to someone else. 

Thank you!


----------



## Elizabeth2021 (Apr 12, 2021)

I'm in NJ and am open to travelling within a reasonable distance.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

That sounds terrible.  

"Reputable" = not making mutts


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

No reputable breeders of either Golden Retrievers or Corgis would purposely breed them together. And people who ARE doing that are really just doing it to make money. If you are looking for a mixed breed, your best bet is shelters/rescues. Or, look at smaller breeds. If you like corgis, get a well bred, healthy corgi. Or, if you really love Goldens, wait until you are either in a home where you can get one, or talk to your landlord and see if you can convince them to allow a dog that might be 55-65 pounds and start researching breeders. Any reputable Golden breeder has a wait list of at least a year right now anyway, so if this is a temporary housing situation, it might be worth the wait.


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

Megora is right, it sounds terrible.

You will not find a reputable breeder who produces mixed breeds. 

When you mix two breeds, you don't automatically get the "good" aspects of each breed. It's very unpredictable. Goldens are susceptible to some painful (and expensive) health conditions including hip and elbow dysplasia, and eye and heart disease. Corgis also come with problems, among other things because of their long backs and dwarfism. They also have a reputation for being snappy (they are a herding breed) and sometimes aggressive. You never know which of these problems and traits you're going to get when you mix the two breeds. In addition, "designer" breeds such as this are usually produced in puppy mills by commercial breeders in it for the money. The breeding dogs are chosen for availability, not quality. It's a recipe for disaster, and in addition most puppy mills keep their breeding dogs in very poor conditions. It's not something you would want to support by purchasing their "product".

My suggestion? If you want a smaller mixed breed, go to a shelter or contact a rescue organization and get younger adult dog with the characteristics you want.


----------



## pawsnpaca (Nov 11, 2014)

I agree that no reputable breeder will be intentionally creating a mixed breed. Any breeder who IS intentionally breeding a mix is likely using poor/unhealthy examples of each breed, or breeding in violation of their contract with the breeder of _their _dogs, since reputable breeders will not sell their puppies to someone if they know the buyer intends to use it to create mix breeds (and most puppies are sold on a "limited registration" to prevent an owner from producing registerable puppies). 

If you want a smaller dog, I'd look for a responsible breeder of one of the smaller breeds. A Corgi if you like Corgis, but if you like Goldens, maybe one of the smaller spaniels would be a good substitute. Do a Google to find all the currently recognized AKC breeds and read up on the health and temperament of any whose appearance appeals to you.

If your heart is set on a smaller Golden mix, the Golden Retriever rescues may be your best bet, especially if they are one of the rescues that also do Golden mixes or "Golden hearted" dogs. I'm having trouble pulling up the link to the master list of Golden rescues in the US, but maybe someone else can provide it for you.


----------



## Lovin'Goldens (Feb 17, 2021)

pawsnpaca said:


> I'm having trouble pulling up the link to the master list of Golden rescues in the US, but maybe someone else can provide it for you.


Here is the link: Golden Retriever Rescues In Every State [80 Rescues] – Golden Hearts


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Ew. That not only sounds like a crazy mix but an ugly one.


----------



## MintChip (Feb 26, 2021)

Why do you want that mix-specifically??!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Check your local shelters, mixed breed rescues, Petfinder.com, and adoptapet.


----------



## Lovin'Goldens (Feb 17, 2021)

MintChip said:


> Why do you want that mix-specifically??!


I think because corgis are known to be very kid-friendly and are smaller dogs and goldens are the breed they want.


----------



## Lovin'Goldens (Feb 17, 2021)

Why don't you look for pure breeds that are similar to goldens and are smaller? Since, with mixes you don't know what size they will be.


----------



## MintChip (Feb 26, 2021)

Lovin'Goldens said:


> I think because corgis are known to be very kid-friendly and are smaller dogs and goldens are the breed they want.



I heard Corgis aren't kid friendly? I wonder if the OP assumes all goldens are friendly but wants to diy in a smaller size. Common things I hear about why folks don't get the purebred is that goldens are too big and not hypoallergenic-hence the doodle mania.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

MintChip said:


> I heard Corgis aren't kid friendly? I wonder if the OP assumes all goldens are friendly but wants to diy in a smaller size. Common things I hear about why folks don't get the purebred is that goldens are too big and not hypoallergenic-hence the doodle mania.


Or they are just crazy.

Poodles are not kid friendly (the minis are snappy, yappy, nasty and the standards are stubborn, vapid, and hyper) - but think of all the families trying to ruin every breed known by mixing poodle in.  And saying they are buying the dog for their CHILD. 

I've never met a mean corgi.


----------



## MintChip (Feb 26, 2021)

Megora said:


> Or they are just crazy.
> 
> Poodles are not kid friendly - but think of all the families trying to ruin every breed known by mixing poodle in.
> 
> I've never met a mean corgi.


I'd love a corgi! But the constant nipping worries me. But hey I have a golden lol- Why do Goldens love ankles and socks??? 

I heard corgis can get aggressive. Aggressiveness def can be broken down to nurture vs nature though. Who knows.


----------



## Dunmar (Apr 15, 2020)

Look into Cavalier King Charles. It is a decent smaller breed.


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

I don’t think corgis are known for being kid friendly, but they aren’t known for not being kid friendly either. Most of them are very sweet, intelligent, loyal dogs, but their temperaments are wildly different than Goldens. They are a herding breed and they will nip at children as puppies and try to herd them - and you. Their nipping is different than a mouthy Golden puppy.

Badly bred corgis can absolutely be neurotic and aggressive. The temperament difference between well bred corgis and BYB corgis can be stark.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

ArkansasGold said:


> Badly bred corgis can absolutely be neurotic and aggressive. The temperament difference between well bred corgis and BYB corgis can be stark.


Just like with goldens and labs - though I think labs are far worse than goldens.


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

Megora said:


> Just like with goldens and labs - though I think labs are far worse than goldens.


Agree.


----------



## cjsammy13 (Aug 28, 2020)

There is no magic substitute for a Golden Retriever. 

It would be worth the wait for a purebred Golden.


----------



## goldielynn (Sep 5, 2020)

cjsammy13 said:


> There is no magic substitute for a Golden Retriever.
> 
> It would be worth the wait for a purebred Golden.


Agreed wholeheartedly! Also, I also can't imagine those two vastly different body types mixed into one animal. For curiosity's sake, I just Googled what this mix could look like, and they just look like Collies just with shorter legs, which look really funny to me. On the flip side, you could also end up with a dog that has a Corgi body and GR longer legs, which would be even weirder. If you're looking for a medium sized dog, you could just go with a Collie.


----------



## CCoopz (Jun 2, 2020)

Maybe a Rough Collie would be a good idea. Wee bit smaller than a GR Rough Collie Dog Breed Information | Hill's Pet


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

CCoopz said:


> Maybe a Rough Collie would be a good idea. Wee bit smaller than a GR Rough Collie Dog Breed Information | Hill's Pet


They actually are taller than goldens.....

23.5" goldens next to a 25.5" collie.


----------



## CCoopz (Jun 2, 2020)

On a side note Weirdly the Queen 👑 has recently got the mixed breed bug and got a Dorgi. A dachshund X corgi! And she’s a long time corgi fan. But at least those are two similar breeds with regards to stature and leg length.


----------



## CCoopz (Jun 2, 2020)

Megora said:


> They actually are taller than goldens.....


I think I must have the wrong breed then. Is there a breed that looks very very similar to a rough collie but is definitely a fare bit smallet than a GR? A few retired people have them round my way. Say pointed elongated nose face as the rough collie. Same fur in a tan colour.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

CCoopz said:


> I think I must have the wrong breed then. Is there a breed that looks very very similar to a rough collie but is definitely a fare bit smallet than a GR? A few retired people have them round my way. Say pointed elongated nose face as the rough collie. Same fur in a tan colour.


Shelties. Definitely a better apartment dog than goldens...


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

CCoopz said:


> On a side note Weirdly the Queen 👑 has recently got the mixed breed bug and got a Dorgi. A dachshund X corgi! And she’s a long time corgi fan. But at least those are two similar breeds with regards to stature and leg length.


That's sad.


----------



## MintChip (Feb 26, 2021)

CCoopz said:


> On a side note Weirdly the Queen 👑 has recently got the mixed breed bug and got a Dorgi. A dachshund X corgi! And she’s a long time corgi fan. But at least those are two similar breeds with regards to stature and leg length.


I just googled that breed. That tiny face with those ears! They could pass for Long Haired Chihuahuas.


----------



## CCoopz (Jun 2, 2020)

Megora said:


> Shelties. Definitely a better apartment dog than goldens...


*Yeah that looks more like it. Must be Sheltie’s. Better size for the OP. *
Seem like sweet dogs whenever I’ve come across them.


----------



## Dunmar (Apr 15, 2020)

I'd get a sheltie or a cavalier King Charles. I wouldn't mix the breed


----------



## Elizabeth2021 (Apr 12, 2021)

Megora said:


> That sounds terrible.
> 
> "Reputable" = not making mutts


I would love to get a golden retriever but might get into trouble with my landlord and so unfortunately can't. So I'm hoping to find someone who takes care to ensure their golden corgi mixed puppies won't have health issues, that's all.


----------



## CCoopz (Jun 2, 2020)

Elizabeth2021 said:


> I would love to get a golden retriever but might get into trouble with my landlord and so unfortunately can't. So I'm hoping to find someone who takes care to ensure their golden corgi mixed puppies won't have health issues, that's all.


Gonna be difficult as the Golden’s in that breeding mix won’t be from reputable breeding lines as no ethical GR breeder will allow their GR’a to be used to create mutts/mixed breeds. 
But why go for mixing two breeds that make something that is mutt with no breed standard to ensure health, temperament, size even?! 
Why not select a proper breed dog. Eg a Sheltie, Cavalier King Charles spaniel? That way you know what you are getting.


----------



## Lovin'Goldens (Feb 17, 2021)

MintChip said:


> I heard Corgis aren't kid friendly? I wonder if the OP assumes all goldens are friendly but wants to diy in a smaller size. Common things I hear about why folks don't get the purebred is that goldens are too big and not hypoallergenic-hence the doodle mania.


Well, they are herd dogs so they may nip younger children. But with proper training they are generally good with kids, but not suggested for younger children. Yeah, there are lots of doodles these days, I am not against doodles, I am more not really keen on designer dogs. They are prone to so many health issues, I wish people would understand that!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Elizabeth2021 said:


> I would love to get a golden retriever but might get into trouble with my landlord and so unfortunately can't. So I'm hoping to find someone who takes care to ensure their golden corgi mixed puppies won't have health issues, that's all.


Don't get a golden retriever now, is all. 

If you have a square hole and a triangle piece - don't try jamming that triangle piece through anyway. Get a piece that fits perfectly. 

There are a lot of breeds out there - many companion breeds that would suit what you want.

Why get a mangled mess of a dog when you can get something nice?


----------



## AlexanDOG (Jan 4, 2021)

Prism Goldens said:


> Ew. That not only sounds like a crazy mix but an ugly one.


Sorry, but have to disagree with you there.








Certainly not the most wonderful of mixes, but not necessarily ugly.


----------



## Dunmar (Apr 15, 2020)

AlexanDOG said:


> Sorry, but have to disagree with you there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yikes looks like something really wrong with the elbow


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Dunmar said:


> Yikes looks like something really wrong with the elbow


Yeah... looks like a bloody paw...


----------



## Dunmar (Apr 15, 2020)

Megora said:


> Yeah... looks like a bloody paw...


Elbow absess leaking blood all over??


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

I have nothing against mutts. Dogs were intended to be mutts/generic. It's only humans who forced them into breeds for their own purposes, and it's only human bias that condemns generic dogs.

Still, looking at the photo posted by AlexanDog makes my heart hurt. That looks so much like a deformed Golden. My main concern with that mix is that you've got a big dog on little legs, and orthopedically that's got to be tough, especially as they age, and especially if the dog gets the Golden side's drive for the athletic. I'm seeing lots of arthritis and joint injuries as such a dog ages.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Elizabeth, I don't think you understand how this works. Responsible breeders don't go around mixing different breeds together. There is no getting a "healthy puppy" from that situation because people who do this sort of thing have only one goal : make money. Specifically, they want to get your money. A fool and his money are quickly departed. Don't be a fool.
You have two options : move into a house that allows you to get a golden, or buy a smaller dog.


----------



## Lovin'Goldens (Feb 17, 2021)

I just wanted to say this in case you found out about something called "Mini Golden Retrievers". These are not real goldens, they are just a mix of a golden retriever and a cocker spaniel. If you see any breeder marketing this, do not buy from them, these are mixes, which responsible breeders don't breed. Just wanted to say this in case...


----------



## Dunmar (Apr 15, 2020)

I agree with Dana, I love mutts, I just don't have a lot of respect for people that go and intentionally breed mutts. All my previous dogs have been mutts from the humane society since I was a kid. I have had 2 as an adult. Great, loving dogs. Mutts should be rescued, not intentionally bred. My last girl is still the love of my life. Sbe was alab/golden mix. Im not sure if it was intentional or not. I found her at the humane society. Got my daughters dog from a rescue. She is a coonhound/boxer/ lab mix. Another awesome dog. 
Nothing wrong with getting a mixed breed, just don't pay an exuberant price for a dog that some breeder shouldn't be dabbling in mixing. Breeders should be following a code of ethics. Mixing breeds isn't part of that


----------



## Elizabeth2021 (Apr 12, 2021)

K9-Design said:


> Elizabeth, I don't think you understand how this works. Responsible breeders don't go around mixing different breeds together. There is no getting a "healthy puppy" from that situation because people who do this sort of thing have only one goal : make money. Specifically, they want to get your money. A fool and his money are quickly departed. Don't be a fool.
> You have two options : move into a house that allows you to get a golden, or buy a smaller dog.


I don't want to start a flame war or anything and I say this as a person who dosen't know all that much about dog breeding but I don't understand why it would not be considered responsible for a breeder to put together a health-screened pure bred golden retriever and a health-screened pure bred corgi to ensure a healthy golden corgi pup. If you're not interested in further breeding with the puppy and you don't care about conforming to the breed and so on, I don't understand what the issue is. 

Having said that... I read everyone's responses and took them on board. I plucked up my courage and rang my landlord and convinced him to remove the 'no large dog' restriction. So I'm looking to get a pure golden retriever, which is what I'd wanted all along!

I've found someone very reputable in NC acoording to this forum who thinks she'll have a litter soon! I'm super excited. I fell in love with golden retrievers when I lived with a friend for a bit who had one and she was so sweet and good natured with kids (the dog, I mean, although my friend is very nice too )


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Because if you go through all the trouble to find a nice pedigree Golden and a nice pedigree Corgi and do all of their health clearances why on earth would you want to breed them together and make mutts. It makes zero sense. To satisfy your landlord requirement? Please. Go rescue a shelter dog.


----------



## pawsnpaca (Nov 11, 2014)

I'm glad you are going to be able to get the Golden you really want! Yahoo for reasonable landlords!

As far as your other question (about why mixing is bad even if the parent dogs have health clearances)...
1. It is extremely rare to find a breeder who is intentionally making mixed breeds who is willing to spend the money to get the appropriate health clearances for their parent dogs. For Golden Retrievers that means hip and elbows x-rayed and submitted to OFA (and receiving at least a "fair" rating), a heart clearance done by a cardiologist, eyes examined by an ophthalmologist _every year_, and a variety of DNA tests for things like eye diseases, NCL (which will kill your dog) and Ichthyosis. I assume Corgis have a similar list of health clearances that are recommended by the national breed club.
2. Even if the parent dogs have their clearances, generally the parents (and grandparents, etc.) of those dogs will not (because reputable breeders who do those clearances won't sell their dogs to the people who make mixes). So, although you may have some assurance that the parent dogs have good hips/elbows/eyes/hearts, you have no idea what is swimming around in their gene pool. It's entirely possible that any given breeding of apparently healthy parents might result in one or more puppies with health issues because of genes passed down through other generations. This can be a risk even for responsibly-bred purebred dogs, but for every generation of health-tested parents, the chances of issues showing up in the puppies goes down.

Here are two visuals for you: The first is the pedigree for my dog Castor (Beau Geste Wrinkle in Time) expanded out to several generations and showing which of his ancestors have/had hip clearances (the numbers/text in green): Five generation pedigree: Beau Geste Wrinkle in Time

And here is a similar view for my boy Dover, who came from a back yard breeder who doesn't do health clearances: Five generation pedigree: Galatea's Roll Over Dover CGC RA AX AXJ NF

Everywhere you do not see a hip number is a dog that was likely never checked for hip dysplasia. If one of those dogs had hip dysplasia (which a dog CAN have without symptoms), the genes are in the gene pool and have/had the potential of showing up in my dog or any puppy my dog produces.

It's this black hole affect of potential health issues (combined with a distaste for breeders intentionally creating mixed breeds when millions of mutts are dying in the shelters for lack of homes, as well as a love for Goldens and other purebred dogs) that prompt such a strong reaction from groups like this forum.


----------



## Val King (Jun 23, 2016)

Megora said:


> That sounds terrible.
> 
> "Reputable" = not making mutts


seriously why would you ruin a breed with that combo?


----------



## Val King (Jun 23, 2016)

don't ruin a good breed with designer intentions!


----------



## AlexanDOG (Jan 4, 2021)

Dunmar said:


> Yikes looks like something really wrong with the elbow


Just noticed that....

I agree with you Dana, the dog does look like it's deformed...who would do such a thing to two wonderful breeds?


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Dunmar said:


> Look into Cavalier King Charles. It is a decent smaller breed.


I have one. She is very sweet and also spirited -- she can hang just fine (she's almost six) playing with my 16 month old Golden. I do worry about future health issues with her, but so far so good!


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

CCoopz said:


> Maybe a Rough Collie would be a good idea. Wee bit smaller than a GR Rough Collie Dog Breed Information | Hill's Pet


I had one -- she was taller for sure -- and, of course, a herding breed. She tried hard to herd my daughter when she was young. I had to work with her on that.

Edit: Ooops. Just noticed you meant a Sheltie. I think they are pretty dogs.


----------



## Elizabeth2021 (Apr 12, 2021)

pawsnpaca said:


> I'm glad you are going to be able to get the Golden you really want! Yahoo for reasonable landlords!
> 
> As far as your other question (about why mixing is bad even if the parent dogs have health clearances)...
> 1. It is extremely rare to find a breeder who is intentionally making mixed breeds who is willing to spend the money to get the appropriate health clearances for their parent dogs. For Golden Retrievers that means hip and elbows x-rayed and submitted to OFA (and receiving at least a "fair" rating), a heart clearance done by a cardiologist, eyes examined by an ophthalmologist _every year_, and a variety of DNA tests for things like eye diseases, NCL (which will kill your dog) and Ichthyosis. I assume Corgis have a similar list of health clearances that are recommended by the national breed club.
> ...


Thanks so much Lisa for your considered response. I'm convinced! I definitely don't want to get a dog from a puppy mill and will go through the application process with a reputable breeder and wait until one is available.

That's a lot of tracking for the pedigree. I don't know my own family members that many generations back!


----------



## pawsnpaca (Nov 11, 2014)

Elizabeth2021 said:


> That's a lot of tracking for the pedigree.


Most reputable breeders in the US use the K9Data data base. As you look for a breeder to get your puppy from, you should be able to plug the parent dog’s registered name into this database and find similar information. Feel free to use my dogs’ entries to play around and see what’s there. There are lots of other tools that will tell you about how many common dogs are behind the dog (COI, or Coeffecient of Inbreeding), how long the dog lived, and links to their clearance results on OFA (another database you should explore, since this is where you can confirm a breeder is telling the truth when they claim their dog has all the health clearances). You can also click on other dogs in the pedigree and take a look at what’s behind them as well.


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

AlexanDOG said:


> Sorry, but have to disagree with you there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beauty is in the eye of the beholder. Health and genetic issues are real, costly and often predictable.


----------



## biglite (Sep 24, 2021)

SRW said:


> Beauty is in the eye of the beholder. Health and genetic issues are real, costly and often predictable.


My golden corgi just passed away at 16 yrs old! Best dog I ever had. I found someone near me with one that is 14 yrs old...it turns out that most people with this dog have no problems besides old age. The mix is the exact size of a cocker spaniel with a golden retriever face.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

biglite said:


> My golden corgi just passed away at 16 yrs old! Best dog I ever had. I found someone near me with one that is 14 yrs old...it turns out that most people with this dog have no problems besides old age. The mix is the exact size of a cocker spaniel with a golden retriever face.


yuck


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

"Best dog I ever had"; A phrase often used to describe some of the finest K9's ever, many of the very worst and a whole bunch somewhere in between.


----------



## SteveRuffin (Sep 21, 2021)

SRW said:


> Beauty is in the eye of the beholder. Health and genetic issues are real, costly and often predictable.


Dear God that’s awful. Why on earth would anyone in their right mind do that. There are plenty of rescues deserving a good home and some will die not finding one. I am vehemently opposed to cross breeding and creating designer breeds. It simply should not be done and no reputable breeder would do this.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

AlexanDOG said:


> Sorry, but have to disagree with you there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolutely ugly. It doesn't look like anything but a mixmash of body parts. I'd go hideous on this one.


----------

